# Sig Request



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

The Request:

I want a sig of Bisping, Florian and Fitch


Pics:

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc83_photos/ufc83_08_bisping_vs_mccarthy_001.jpg- Left

http://www.ufcscene.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/ufc13_pic15.jpg - Middle

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii7/theondeckcircle/fitch.jpg - Right


Title: Kilik's Fighters


Sub-Text: The names of the fighters under their pics.



Colors: Blue and Black


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: No

Rep is offered.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Watcha think?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah thats cool MJB, rep on the way soon, need to send some around first.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright cool. I'm glad you liked it.


----------

